# Rules for casual work whilst on JB



## dwyerfen (12 May 2009)

Hi, just wanted to clarify a few things. This is how I understand it - please feel free to comment if you think this is not the case.

1) The working week for Welfare runs from Thursday through to the following Wednesday (6 days, as Sunday is not counted)

2) You can work up to 3 days per week. If you work 3 days you receive benefit for the 3 days you did not work, if you work 2 you receive 4 days benefit (etc.)

3) If you work 4 days you then lose your benefit for that week - ie. you do not receive benefit for the 2 days you did not work

What I'm wondering is how problematic do you make things for yourself by working 4 or more days per week even if it is infrequent and you would usually work 3 or less?

(Somebody at Welfare once informed me that I would have my benefit stopped if I worked more than 3 days in one week and that I would have to make a new application! However this goes against what I've read on the subject)

Also if, for eg, one of 4 working days falls on a Sunday would you still lose benefit for that week (as Sunday is included in the casual docket)
Or, would this be classed as 3 days?

Thanks, any help would be gratefully received


----------



## Welfarite (12 May 2009)

It's not as simple as that. Any 3 non-working days in 6 (counting back and forward) are payable. Sundays are not counted for SW purposes.


----------



## dwyerfen (13 May 2009)

Thanks for the reply

I guess my main area of concern is working the occasional 4 days in one week. Whilst I realise you wouldn't receive benefit for such a week would you run the risk of questions being asked and ultimately lose the benefit altogether?  In other words is it advisable to stick to a maximum of 3 days work per week?

Re Sundays - I find the inclusion of Sunday on the docket slightly confusing.  It's wanting you to indicate whether you've worked on that day or not so I presume if you do work on a Sunday it's counted towards the total number of days worked that week? (even though Sundays are not counted in terms of a benefit payout)


----------



## Welfarite (20 May 2009)

dwyerfen said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I guess my main area of concern is working the occasional 4 days in one week. Whilst I realise you wouldn't receive benefit for such a week would you run the risk of questions being asked and ultimately lose the benefit altogether? In other words is it advisable to stick to a maximum of 3 days work per week?
> 
> Re Sundays - I find the inclusion of Sunday on the docket slightly confusing. It's wanting you to indicate whether you've worked on that day or not so I presume if you do work on a Sunday it's counted towards the total number of days worked that week? (even though Sundays are not counted in terms of a benefit payout)


 

They won't be 'questions asked' and why would you lose benefit as a result of it? The reason Sunday is on the docket is to accommodated nightshifts into Mondays


----------



## TillyD (20 May 2009)

I was told that once you work two weeks in a row for 4 days or more you are automatically cut of JB. If on the 3rd week you only work 3 days then you have to open a new claim. This is what I've been told by the social welfare.


----------



## Welfarite (21 May 2009)

TillyD said:


> I was told that once you work two weeks in a row for 4 days or more you are automatically cut of JB. If on the 3rd week you only work 3 days then you have to open a new claim. This is what I've been told by the social welfare.


 
I think you've picked it up wrong. As I said., it's not a simple matter of working X in Y number of days, The 'four days' worked means that they have to look at your claim for the 3 in 6 effective days rule; theyare obviously only 6 days in any SW week so it will have to looked at over more than a week. With regard to a 'new claim', it is a 'repeat claim' that you would make, linked to the previous claim; you don't have to serve three unpaid 'waiting days' as you do with a 'new' claim.


----------



## TillyD (25 May 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up welfarite.


----------



## Catherine Carty (1 Dec 2015)

Does anybody know if you get backdated if u still haven't received payment for the days u declare unemployed?


----------

